# Anyone know or reviewed the D&D CO2 set?



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, the D&D CO2 set is named entirely with 3-letter terms, so this forum's search engine cannot locate references to it - apologies if this question has been addressed previously!! I

The D&D CO2 Freshwater set is available for UK consumers eg at
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/Z079197.asp
Inexpensive brass adaptors are freely available on the net to allow the pinwheel to fit refillable CO2 supplies. (I don't know where it is available in the US)

I have minimally upgraded the lighting on my Juwel 180L / 40 ImpG / 47USG tank which now provides 75W of T8 lighting, ie 1.8 WPG (imp) and am preparing to plant an amazonian-themed biotope. I was enormously encouraged by Amano's Jungle aquariums in Nature Aquarium World vol1 (eg p128, Henckel Discus, and p132 and 133, which are admittedly all huge aquariums). These tank projects deploy plants that accept relatively low lighting conditions of around 1 WPG, and he adds CO2 at modest rates (30 bubbles per min into a 900L tank, 60 bpm into a 1440L tank).

I wondered about the D&D CO2 set for my purpose, expecting to use about 4 bpm, though it's difficult to know how much until the water equilibrates with the Aquasoil and bogwood and the pH settles out, and the effects of the Eheim filter blowing off CO2 are taken into account.

Anyone got any experience of this kit?

Regards,
Akilia


----------

